# Let's get ready



## freddy_mabuse (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community 


auf der Suche nach dem Einstieg in Blizzards neuestes Werk wende ich mich an diejeniegen da draussen unter Euch, die in Ihrer Spiele-Box noch ein Gäste - Pass herumliegen haben.

Ninja-PModer RPG-Liebhaber mit Rücksicht auf die Nachzügler  gerne gesehen.

Gebt Euch einen Ruck und schwupps di wupps habt ihr wieder jemanden glücklich gemacht.

Mein Dank wird dir zum Ruhm gereichen.


----------

